# Drilling into oak door



## MgMopar (Jul 31, 2004)

Freezy

Yes, oak is a very hard wood. Most wood bits don't have too much trouble drilling though. I don't know what size hole you need, larger diameter bit must be turned slower to prevent overheating. I would use a quality metal/wood type bit better then wood only. Watch the speed of the drill keep it somewhat down. (If you don't have a variable speed drill you may have to start with a pilot hole or get a variable speed drill). 

By the way once the drill bit smokes a lot it is probably junk and wouldn't hold an edge even if resharpened.


----------



## Freezy (Sep 6, 2004)

Thank you Mg for your advice, I am going out tomorrow to get a new set of drills. I don't have a variable speed drill so will start with a small pilot hole as you recommended.

Thanks again!
Freezy


----------



## MgMopar (Jul 31, 2004)

*This thread should be moved*

This Thread should be in the Doors and Windows.


----------



## knowltondata (Mar 12, 2005)

Use a small bit to go all the way through.... then go partway from both sides to prevent chipout on the other side! If it's still smoking, do it in steps... when you say knocker, I guess you mean it has a viewer too... that viewer hole you could do in four passes.


----------

